

Easily share multimedia content - micaeloliveira
http://chokoboard.com/

======
palakchokshi
Why do I see scrollbars on the example chokeboards for videos that take up the
entire container? area1 class has overflow-y:scroll. Maybe this should be
removed from there and moved to text-block or video-block depending on what
makes sense. Unless you do want the gutter between containers. But there are
better ways to put gutters between containers.

~~~
balele
Hey! I'm the creator of Chokoboard, I've never expected to see it on the first
page of HN. Thanks for pointing that out I'll change that

~~~
palakchokshi
Still see the scrollbars a week later. Would be interested to know what kind
of bump you saw in traffic being on front page of HN? When my product was on
front page of HN for a day or so I saw maybe 2000 hits on the site.

